# Pregnant or had baby girl? When in your cycle did you conceive?



## Tinkerbell500

Hiya ladies!

If you are pregnant with a baby girl or have had a baby girl, please could you tell me whether you conceived before you ovulated, on ovulation or after ovulation. The more exact you can be he better.

If interested in researching whether there is any correlation between timing of BD and conceiving a baby girl.

Let's see what you all think x x


----------



## katekatekate

Hey I'm carrying a girl and I conceived around ovulation. Cant be too exact with dates but it was around the usual time to fall pregnant.
Isn't it just sort of like a coin toss? I didnt know you could try for a gender. x


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Apparently all sorts of things can affect which gender you conceive including timing of BD, BD positions, whether the lady OG's or not, diet etc etc. Some interesting info can be found at www.ingender.com if you are interested.

Thanks for your post x


----------



## Maddiee

i read a book once that had a chapter on that and this specific one was for a boy but they were talking about the heat, and stuff like that. which i would've never thought of. and like you said the time and positions


----------



## soon2b6

I find this interesting, my MW told me that new reasearch suggests that some womens bodies are just predisposed to carry boys (I guess giving the little fishies an easy passage) or girls (the reverse) I had a succession of 4 boys, then after my last I was told my uterus had rotated and conception would be more unlikely ( believe me it wasnt!!) BUT my next baby was a girl, which is interesting. She was concieved just before ovulation I think too, by about 3 days.


----------



## jennie_78

We :sex: the day after i got a positive on an ovulation test. I got my BFP that month, and now have caitlin :happydance:


----------



## Leesie

Hi Tinkerbell

try googling the "Shettles Method". From what I understand the closer you BD to the actual date of ovulation the more likely you are to conceive a boy. So the opposite applies to conceive a girl - ie. BD a few days before the actual day of ovulation and avoid BD'ing on the day of ovulation. The theory is that female sperm is tougher and survives longer given the right conditions (esp lots of fertile quality CM) and boy sperm is less hardy but swims faster. 

DH and I BD'ed exactly on the day of ovulation and conceived a boy - so in my case it seemed to have worked (we wanted a boy).


----------



## MUMOF5

Posted this on your other gender thread, but here it is again :winkwink::

My last period started 24/5/09 and I conceived (did the deed) on 7/6/09. I was however taking the pill (not sure whether this altered my ovulation or not as it obviously didnt work). It was the one and only time that I could have possibly have fallen pregnant that month and IM HAVING A GIRL :cloud9:. XX


----------



## mummy3

After my ds we deliberately tried for a girl. We would have been happy with either but thought it couldnt hurt. I took an extra calcium supplement on top of my prenatal and also went on a bit of a diet as I read that increasing calories = boy so figured opposite for girl! Anyhoo, we bd just like normal around O which was pretty much everyday. We conceived Anja-jo that first month!
Good luck:flower:


----------



## Heidi

here is my FF chart. We DTD the day before FF predicted O :thumbup:


----------



## Emx

Im having a girl and according to my EDD I conceived smack bang 14 days into my cycle x


----------



## Angel21

I conceived on the day of ovulation, and had a boy :flower:


----------



## soon2b6

mummy3 said:


> After my ds we deliberately tried for a girl. We would have been happy with either but thought it couldnt hurt. I took an extra calcium supplement on top of my prenatal and also went on a bit of a diet as I read that increasing calories = boy so figured opposite for girl! Anyhoo, we bd just like normal around O which was pretty much everyday. We conceived Anja-jo that first month!
> Good luck:flower:

Id forgotten about the calorie intake thing, i recon that helped with me too, it was december so I was too busy with crimbo stuff to eat well, so kind of an accidental diet,lol


----------



## cupcake23

With my son I conceived on day of ovulation (14 days into cycle), this time Im expecting a girl and conceived 17 days into cycle.


----------



## carriecinaz

The day I got ewcm we bd'd twice, which was a Sunday. Then every other day for the rest of the week. So I'm going to have to say before and during ovulation.


----------



## 3 girlies

mine was the day before i ovulated.


----------



## Mum2befirst

we timed it for ovulation day and are having a boy xx


----------



## Novbaby08

Well I got preg with Harley....hmm my lmp had been 2/14/08 and my conception date was 3/10/08 so idk lol sometime before my period.


----------



## better2gether

Before ovulation. ;)


----------



## MiissMuffet

I'm pregnant with a baby girl, but have no idea when i ovulated sorry, but i didnt want to read and run. i hope you get the answers you are looking for :hugs: x


----------



## Sparky0207

With my first it was either 3 days before ov or 2 days after (I think), with this one it was definitely on ov day. First was a girl but not 100% sure of gender with this one


----------

